# PIAA Light Installation ??????



## r&r (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience installing these lights?
I bought a set of 520s for my dodge dakotas brush guard. My only questions are.

1. What to do with the power wire for the switch. I'd like for the lights to work total independent of all other lights but was thinking of wiring them to my fog lights if necessary. 

2. Is there an easy way to get the switch wire through the fire wall. This is a 2001 model so I'm afraid it wont be as easy as drilling straight through. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Blaszer (Feb 14, 2011)

I would use a relay....That way you arent running all the power for the lights through your toggle switch....As for getting wires through the firewall, There should be rubber plugs in the firewall you can poke a hole through and feed the wires through...


----------



## r&r (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't everybody reply at once geez

Thanks Blaszer

It looks like it I can run it through with the hood latch cable.

I was thinking of just creating a separate fuse for the switch power wire There are a bunch of empty spare fuses.

Got four day weekend coming up so maybe I can knock it out.


----------



## Blaszer (Feb 16, 2011)

.......And USE FUSES.........NOt that I'm speaking from experience or anything.....


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Im not familiar with Dodges but put lots of lights and electric accesories on Fords. They have a big rubber grommet that the main harness runs through,I poke a hole in that and feed wire through. Id use a relay and install a toggle switch on the dash to trigger the relay.Also what kind of power do you want keyed or hot all the time? If you use a relay but an inline fuse and put it out by the battery. You can then use the spare fuse in the fuse panel for the trigger wire which would be low amp.:msp_smile:


----------



## r&r (Feb 17, 2011)

Heres a link to the instructions I've got http://www.piaa.com/Lamps/install/520.pdf

It will all be simple except for the power wire for the switch which is probably not as hard as Im making it. 

I've heard of people running the switch power wire straight to the battery as well. 

I may go back to the original plan and hook it up to the fog or parking lights.


----------



## r&r (Feb 21, 2011)

Installation is complete.

I ended up just wiring the switch power to the battery so I can use the lights independently of all others. No problems yet.

Very happy with the power/look of the lights.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice.:msp_thumbsup:


----------

